# Tannins...Impact on water quality?



## UGA_Grad_Student (Feb 14, 2012)

Is there any negative impact of tannins besides the ugly look of the water? My uncle will be sending me some driftwood for acquired from another hobbyist in a month. I am trying to figure out what to do in terms of put in the tank and go or soak it first. I have two small pieces of red spiderwood in my 10 gallon which has released some tannins making my 10 gallon a lovely tea color. I am worried about where this driftwood will go because there will (hopefully) be angelfish and other more expensive fish.

What are your recommendations for how to proceed with this driftwood.


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

*Tannins in Tank Water*



UGA_Grad_Student said:


> Is there any negative impact of tannins besides the ugly look of the water? My uncle will be sending me some driftwood for acquired from another hobbyist in a month. I am trying to figure out what to do in terms of put in the tank and go or soak it first. I have two small pieces of red spiderwood in my 10 gallon which has released some tannins making my 10 gallon a lovely tea color. I am worried about where this driftwood will go because there will (hopefully) be angelfish and other more expensive fish.
> 
> What are your recommendations for how to proceed with this driftwood.


Hello UGA...

Some of the tank "Purists" claim tannins can negatively affect the lighting, but I've found a couple of large water changes will remove the tannins fairly quickly, before the plants could be affected. But, I don't keep high end plants, so the experts may be right.

If the pieces you get are fairly clean, then a couple of cycles through your dishwasher, without the soap of course, would remove any bacteria present and soaking the pieces in a bucket of your treated water change water for a week will take care of the tannins issue.

B


----------



## jreich (Feb 11, 2009)

hot water in a bucked works well for releasing the tanning, but for the most part they wont hurt anyhting in the tank, is a lot of cases its actually benefical for the fish. in nature there are cedar lakes which are red with tannins and fish thrive in them. some people purposly add "black water extract" to get that effect.


----------



## UGA_Grad_Student (Feb 14, 2012)

jreich said:


> hot water in a bucked works well for releasing the tanning, but for the most part they wont hurt anyhting in the tank, is a lot of cases its actually benefical for the fish. in nature there are cedar lakes which are red with tannins and fish thrive in them. some people purposly add "black water extract" to get that effect.


Hmm that is an interesting point and makes a lot of sense. I don't think I'll want that look for my tank none the less. I think soaking the wood for a week or two would be a good idea even though I want it to go into the tank asap.


----------



## TWA (Jan 30, 2012)

Man I just posted on this earlier. I'll bump it up..


----------



## kcartwright856 (Jan 16, 2012)

I boiled my driftwood in a turkey fryer and never had any tannin issues. I've heard people swear by putting Purigen in their filters to get rid of tannins, though.

A good boil should be fine. I don't think it's necessary to soak any longer than that. Boiling also helps the pieces to get logged with water faster than soaking alone.


----------



## UGA_Grad_Student (Feb 14, 2012)

I still haven't seen the exact size of these pieces, so I don't know if I'll be able to boil them. I will prob still soak it for a week or two simply because I really don't like the tannin look. Doesn't the type of driftwood make a difference in the amount of tannins it will release??


----------



## aweeby (Oct 1, 2011)

yes, but most can only stand to have a pot of boiling pot of driftwood soup in their kitchens for limited periods of time. Purigen and charcoal will help you with discolouration.


----------



## markusdowny (Mar 8, 2012)

Carbon removes tannins quickly and effectively. Placing the driftwood in freshwater for a while should help...I mean a week or so.


----------



## kcartwright856 (Jan 16, 2012)

aweeby said:


> yes, but most can only stand to have a pot of boiling pot of driftwood soup in their kitchens for limited periods of time. Purigen and charcoal will help you with discolouration.


You have no idea. I almost thew up several times. And my husband was super angry with me for using that pot, but it was the only thing we had that the driftwood would fit in!

The pot cleaned up just fine with no staining or odors, but boy... did that liquid have a special kind of stink.


----------



## Synchronized (Mar 5, 2012)

Not sure what kind of wood I'd gotten before, but there was never a tannins problem from those pieces-- until I got my new Mopani and switched it into my 5 gallon tank. I've been doing water changes but it seems like the tank is actually healthier than it was before! Just ugly, lol.


----------



## UGA_Grad_Student (Feb 14, 2012)

kcartwright856 said:


> You have no idea. I almost thew up several times. And my husband was super angry with me for using that pot, but it was the only thing we had that the driftwood would fit in!
> 
> The pot cleaned up just fine with no staining or odors, but boy... did that liquid have a special kind of stink.


Almost threw up? thats rough! This wood should be really clean. I just don't know the source besides a guy that my uncle bought some fish from and he claimed it was african drift wood.


----------



## Jonny Rotten (Feb 17, 2012)

I boiled 100 gal and changed water every two days for 2 weeks.Thought I had no tannins,and one day later I have a dark tank.The water is not tea and looks crystal clear.I kind of like it.It make the plants look super green,just a wee bit dark for my liking.


----------



## Bunfoo (Jan 14, 2012)

The tetra seem a lot happier since I did a rescape and are hiding less in the tannin water. My goldfish have old, old wood pieces that are still leeching tons of tannins even after boiling and soaking. The plants grow just fine in that tank (of course, being goldfish, they really only have hardy plants anyways) and water changes usually get rid of it. It stays clear for a few days and then slowly browns back up. 

I don't think the tannins affect the fauna but I think that it can lower the ph some depending on the wood?


----------



## TWA (Jan 30, 2012)

Being from SA Tetras will look happy in a tannin filled tank. You are correct though, the ph of water will be lowered by the driftwood. Long process though


----------



## kcartwright856 (Jan 16, 2012)

UGA_Grad_Student said:


> Almost threw up? thats rough! This wood should be really clean. I just don't know the source besides a guy that my uncle bought some fish from and he claimed it was african drift wood.


I got my driftwood from the beach. I let it dry out for two years (Yes, you read that right. Two entire years.) and then boiled for... I think around 6 hours or so.

It smelled incredible. But I have a sensitive gag reflex. Your mileage may vary. :hihi:


----------



## UGA_Grad_Student (Feb 14, 2012)

kcartwright856 said:


> I got my driftwood from the beach. I let it dry out for two years (Yes, you read that right. Two entire years.) and then boiled for... I think around 6 hours or so.
> 
> It smelled incredible. But I have a sensitive gag reflex. Your mileage may vary. :hihi:



I don't think I did read that right.....TWO YEARS!! WoW what was your logic behind that?


----------



## TWA (Jan 30, 2012)

Two years is a patient person.. That's for sure..


----------



## kcartwright856 (Jan 16, 2012)

Haha! It wasn't two years on purpose, so no logic behind it! I had a big move and my tank wasn't set up!

It did take a lot of patience, though. But that's a big part of aquariums!


----------



## TWA (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm talking driftwood is found, cleaned, treated and finds its way into a tank the same day. That's how impatient I am.


----------



## kcartwright856 (Jan 16, 2012)

TWA said:


> I'm talking driftwood is found, cleaned, treated and finds its way into a tank the same day. That's how impatient I am.


Preaching to the choir, baby! I am not a patient individual.

I was on vacation when I collected the driftwood and had no idea what sort of bugs could be on wood that washed up on the beach. Though, since the tank wasn't set up, I figured that a thorough drying out followed by a long boil should sterilize it. This was before I knew jack about squat.

The wood has been wonderful, though! I haven't had any tannin staining, rot, fungus, or any other issues. I'm not sure if the pH drop from tap to tank is due to the wood, my CO2, or both, but the tank doesn't seem to mind too much.


----------



## kcartwright856 (Jan 16, 2012)

Oh, and I must add that I don't find it nearly as beautiful as the driftwood in other tanks, but I don't have the money to drop on those gorgeous mopani pieces! Maybe someday!


----------



## TWA (Jan 30, 2012)

Too expensive for me, I'll stick to my Missouri River wood.


----------



## kcartwright856 (Jan 16, 2012)

Amen to that!


----------



## UGA_Grad_Student (Feb 14, 2012)

I have had luck just in random ponds around the area with driftwood....however that was before I had aquariums. I just liked the look around the house/apartment.


----------



## oscarsx (Mar 15, 2011)

Tannis like others said is beneficial for the fish, no harm in tank.. In some cases it actually promotes spawning in some fish... 

I don't personally don't like it, so boiling the DW it is :/


----------



## allegoriest (Jul 9, 2010)

I've had a piece of driftwood in my yard for about a year. IT WON'T STOP BLEEDING. I don't even like the stupid thing anymore. It was just for my plecostomus. 

I've known angel people who have sworn up and down that delicious tea water makes the fishies happier. I have no idea. One of my nanos has never gotten rid of the end of the tea colour, and has a faintly yellow tint, but it has the nicest plants. I think its just a coincidence though. 

You could just get a large plastic storage container, and keep it in the yard or something, and rinse it out every day. I tend to do something like this.


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

> Some of the tank "Purists" claim tannins can negatively affect the lighting, but I've found a couple of large water changes will remove the tannins fairly quickly, before the plants could be affected. But, I don't keep high end plants, so the experts may be right.


LOL.... tannin makes light dimmer, but only for as long as it is in the water. If you remove it with water changes or whatever it is no longer an issue, and if your light is not weak to begin with, it will not matter too much. Tannin is like putting on sunblock. It depends on how bright the sun is and how strong the sunblock is.

Tannin itself has no negative affect at all. Some plants grow better in it, and some fish love it and it will more readily spawn in it. Tannin makes the water more acidic. It lowers the pH for as long as it is in the water.


----------



## Ptyochromis (Mar 16, 2012)

I normally just take a stiff brush to driftwood, give it a rinse under tap water then tank water. And i make sure all the carbon is out of the filter. Also when my tannins start to clear up through water changes, I add more wood. MORE TANNINS. Also mopani wood has the most tannins and it's super dense.


----------

